# Medium Format Cameras.



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

Are they flexible and fast enough to be used in street photography? Ive never used one but I can imagine that they aren't as 'immediate' as 35mm.  I think for documentary and portraits they would be amazing and the image quality would be superior to the dslr system that i'm using at the moment. 

Thoughts and advice please. Considering turning my back on digital or if not that drastic, using a film system other than 35mm.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

Rolleiflex with lever wind is the way to go if you want some speed. It is an awkward beast to get used to compared to a 35mm. When using the viewfinder I always tend to move in the opposite dirrection to the way I want to go! Pentacon six or similar may be a tad quicker to use but not as reliable.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 12, 2009)

You could always opt for one of the Medium Format SLRs.  They are probably selling them off at affordable prices now that digital photography is dominant.


----------



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Rolleiflex with lever wind is the way to go if you want some speed. It is an awkward beast to get used to compared to a 35mm. When using the viewfinder I always tend to move in the opposite dirrection to the way I want to go! Pentacon six or similar may be a tad quicker to use but not as reliable.



Rolleiflex cameras look beautiful to. 

I was chatting to a wedding photographer who still uses them. He's had it for 40 years andwon't use anything else but partly because he is old. His phrase, not mine. Don't know much about these cameras. Are the lenses are fixed on them? 

@hocus. Was thinking of these as well in particular the Mamiya 7, which I think I saw mentionned on here once. I like that it is a rangefinder in medium medium format. That could be the perfect camera actually, however, one of the appeals of MF is that I like the appeal of a waist level view finder. More subtle in public iykwim.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Rolleiflex cameras look beautiful to.
> 
> I was chatting to a wedding photographer who still uses them. He's had it for 40 years andwon't use anything else but partly because he is old. His phrase, not mine. Don't know much about these cameras. Are the lenses are fixed on them?



They are fixed to the body but you can solve the problem by getting Tele Rolleiflex with a 135mm f4 Sonnar & Wideangle Rolleiflex with a 55mm f4 Distagon. Could be expensive buying three Rolleiflex' two of which would probably cost in the region £1k+ each! 

Have you considered going for a high quality folder like a Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta. They are very small when folded and fun to use albeit a tad slow in operation. 

http://www.cameraquest.com/zikontb.htm


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 12, 2009)

I want this so, so, so much. Haven't wanted a camera this badly for years. I may have to kill someone, or summat for it.






Asuming you're already open to take picks it would be just as quick as any SLR. Opening the bellows obviously would slow a little.

But, fuck, it's just so fucking  beautiful. Fab lens also.

Want, want, want.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Asuming you're already open to take picks it would be just as quick as any SLR. Opening the bellows obviously would slow a little.



What a beauty, can you not leave the camera setup at some generic setting so that when the lens pops out you are ready to shoot? 

I think with the classic Super Ikonta  when folding the lens back into the camera you also have to remember to rotate the rangefinder into a safe position and set the camera focus to either infinity or minimum focus distance? That could be a problem for street photography. But then early Leica 35mm had collapsible lenses that had to be pulled out and rotated into a locked position before focusing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd opt for a rangefinder if you can. I've got a whole bunch of 120 cameras, and it's only the 'toy' plastic ones that are quick, and that's just because there's nothing to fiddle about with on there.

The next quickest I've got is my old Kershaw folder, then the Rolleicord, then the Hasselblad. The controls aren't always necessarily the problem, it's the size, for me at least. On the hassy I've got exactly the same things to fiddle with as the Kershaw - aperture, shutter speed, focus - but it's more fiddly because of the heft of the thing.


----------



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> They are fixed to the body but you can solve the problem by getting Tele Rolleiflex with a 135mm f4 Sonnar & Wideangle Rolleiflex with a 55mm f4 Distagon. Could be expensive buying three Rolleiflex' two of which would probably cost in the region £1k+ each!
> 
> Have you considered going for a high quality folder like a Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta. They are very small when folded and fun to use albeit a tad slow in operation.
> 
> http://www.cameraquest.com/zikontb.htm



Yeah I dont think 3 cameras would be appropraite right now, especially at those prices  Zeiss looks good but really need something quick really. 

Basically, me and my g/f are going away in a couple of months so something small, compact but with good image quality. Interesting no-one has mentionned hasselblads. I've been looking at the 501c. Anyone recommend these. 

Gorgeous camera Stanley. Being relatively new to photography, what are the bellows for? Thought that was a feature on older cameras.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Basically, me and my g/f are going away in a couple of months so something small, compact but with good image quality. Interesting no-one has mentionned hasselblads. I've been looking at the 501c. Anyone recommend these.



I would say very slow and not really suitable for street photography. I have used the similar Salyut C and only ever took it outside once as that was enough! Depends a lot on what you might do with the camera and a Hasselblad looks cool. But then Mamiyaflex with interchangeable lenses is another alternative

http://www.tlr-cameras.com/Japanese/Mamiya.html






Or what about something really weird!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Yeah I dont think 3 cameras would be appropraite right now, especially at those prices  Zeiss looks good but really need something quick really.
> 
> Basically, me and my g/f are going away in a couple of months so something small, compact but with good image quality. *Interesting no-one has mentionned hasselblads.* I've been looking at the 501c. Anyone recommend these.
> 
> Gorgeous camera Stanley. Being relatively new to photography, what are the bellows for? Thought that was a feature on older cameras.



See my post.

If you're looking for something small and compact and quick you want to steer well clear of a hassy. It's like carrying a square brick around with you. They are beautiful cameras, I love mine, cracking image quality and a dream to use. The noise when the shutter goes is amazing. But you wouldn't want to be lugging one around as your holiday camera. Well, maybe you would, who knows? Just be warned, they are big and they are heavy. Very heavy.

I've got the 500, btw.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Are they flexible and fast enough to be used in street photography? Ive never used one but I can imagine that they aren't as 'immediate' as 35mm.  I think for documentary and portraits they would be amazing and the image quality would be superior to the dslr system that i'm using at the moment.
> 
> Thoughts and advice please. Considering turning my back on digital or if not that drastic, using a film system other than 35mm.



Most of Martin Parr's most famous stuff like The Last Resort is shot with medium format Plaubel or Mayima 7, I think.

http://www.paulrussell.info/august05/august05fs/S4701.html


----------



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See my post.
> 
> If you're looking for something small and compact and quick you want to steer well clear of a hassy. It's like carrying a square brick around with you. They are beautiful cameras, I love mine, cracking image quality and a dream to use. The noise when the shutter goes is amazing. But you wouldn't want to be lugging one around as your holiday camera. Well, maybe you would, who knows? Just be warned, they are big and they are heavy. Very heavy.
> 
> I've got the 500, btw.



I don't mind about weight so much. I'd compensate that for good image quality but I'm saying that now, sat here at home


----------



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Most of Martin Parr's most famous stuff like The Last Resort is shot with medium format Plaubel or Mayima 7, I think.
> 
> http://www.paulrussell.info/august05/august05fs/S4701.html



Ha ha. Like the shot  Did you tell him to sod off? I saw him in the Genius of Photography series. Looks really smarmy. Can't believe he got into Magnum by just one vote.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> I don't mind about weight so much. I'd compensate that for good image quality but I'm saying that now, sat here at home



Exactly. It's easy to think you'll cope, and you probably will, but it'll likely get annoying if you're lugging it around. 

Sure, it makes great pictures, but so do other smaller cameras. My Rolleicord has a great lens, and is a fraction of the weight of the hassy. It's still bulky size-wise, so if you're going to need to carry other stuff with you you might want to think twice with one of those too. 

Saying all of this, I've just bought a 100 polaroid back for my hassy and am planning my first journey out of the house with it. Even more bulk than usual


----------



## kerb (Jul 12, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I would say very slow and not really suitable for street photography. I have used the similar Salyut C and only ever took it outside once as that was enough! Depends a lot on what you might do with the camera and a Hasselblad looks cool. But then Mamiyaflex with interchangeable lenses is another alternative
> 
> http://www.tlr-cameras.com/Japanese/Mamiya.html
> 
> ...



Those Mamiyaflex look really good. Have you ever used one? 

That last camera is a beast! Bet it was beautiful unused but perhaps not quite practical enough to take long haul


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Ha ha. Like the shot  Did you tell him to sod off? I saw him in the Genius of Photography series. Looks really smarmy. Can't believe he got into Magnum by just one vote.



It's not a great shot, but he is using some sort of medium format camera, maybe the Mamiya, so I thought it was vaguely relevant!

As for getting into Magnum, whatever you think about Parr's photography, in one way it was good for Magnum, as he's easily their biggest earner, I believe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> ...
> 
> Gorgeous camera Stanley. Being relatively new to photography, what are the bellows for? Thought that was a feature on older cameras.



So it packs away into a neat flat little slab of gorgeousness when you're travelling.



WANT. FUCKING WELL HAVING!


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 12, 2009)

kerb said:


> Those Mamiyaflex look really good. Have you ever used one?
> 
> That last camera is a beast! Bet it was beautiful unused but perhaps not quite practical enough to take long haul



No I have not used a  Mamiyaflex, I think some other urban75 members have? 

I have used one of these  Mine was a Russian version Moskva 2.






This is the one I want to try


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fuji's rangefinders are lush, although they can be a bit pricey these days as they're still sought after due to the unbelievably good lenes on them & also now they've ceased production.

The GA645 is a really nice size for street snapping:





& I've got a GW670 mkIII,  which is one of my favourite camera's ever.





Both have a duel image focus spot, which is pretty quick once you get used to it.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Fuji's rangefinders are lush, although they can be a bit pricey these days as they're still sought after due to the unbelievably good lenes on them & also now they've ceased production.
> 
> The GA645 is a really nice size for street snapping:
> 
> ...



Is that metal bar to protect the lens?  If so it looks as if that camera was designed for a hostile working environment.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Fuji's rangefinders are lush, although they can be a bit pricey these days as they're still sought after due to the unbelievably good lenes on them & also now they've ceased production.
> ...



The one I mention is a brand new model!

Think I remember reading that it was going to retail for around €1000.

The Pentax/Pentacon 6x7 is possibly aslo worth a look. But, personally, just as soon as I have the dosh, I'm getting the perfect MF travel camera as posted above.


e2a; FFS! make that closer to €2000 


http://www.bjp-online.com/public/showPage.html?page=854558

Voigtlander lens


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The Pentax/Pentacon 6x7 is possibly aslo worth a look.



Fucking great cameras, but a bit like having a Volvo with a shoulder strap


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Is that metal bar to protect the lens?  If so it looks as if that camera was designed for a hostile working environment.



It was a common design feature of quite a few of the Fuji's in the 1990's. The 6x17 always had one too. 
Quite a smart addition if you think about it dangling away on your shoulder.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The one I mention is a brand new model!



Oh shit, I missed that! (The silver version in your 1st pic fooled me )
Fuck, it's nice isn't it?.

I'm still waiting for some garage workbench geek to come up with some kind of adaptor to mount a digi back on the old 670/690's. Think it might be a looong wait though :-(


----------



## cybertect (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> The GA645 is a really nice size for street snapping



It might also be worth looking at the Bronica RF645. Compared with the GA645 it has the virtue of interchangeable lenses (albeit a limited selection) and it's cheaper (and a little more modern) than the Mamiya 7 and pretty compact, to boot.

I've heard it compared favourably to a Leica M6 by people who've used both.











I've toyed with the idea of buying one on more than one occasion.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've never really understood 645 cameras, i think its better off to aim for a 67


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I've never really understood 645 cameras, i think its better off to aim for a 67



15 frames per roll, better frame ratio for magazine layouts, faster, lighter & more ergonomic SLR cameras. 
645 was pretty much the format of choice for fashion shooters for example.

SLR 6x7's are generally much more hefty beasts & range finders are, as a rule, pretty useless for fast compostion work like that, that needs razor sharp f.2.8 focus, etc.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Oh shit, I missed that! (The silver version in your 1st pic fooled me )
> Fuck, it's nice isn't it?.
> 
> I'm still waiting for some garage workbench geek to come up with some kind of adaptor to mount a digi back on the old 670/690's. Think it might be a looong wait though :-(



Seems it's only sold as a Fujifilm camera in Japan. Voigtlander elsewhere 

It is absolutely fucking gorgeous:
http://www.robertwhite.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=2418&PT_ID=586

The perfect MF travel camera and more.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2009)

kerb said:


> Those Mamiyaflex look really good. Have you ever used one?


I've got a C2 and a pair of C33s, and have used them for the last 20 years. Lovely cameras, and lovely lenses. The C3xxx series cameras tend to be heavier than the C2xxx series, mainly because of the auto-cocking mechanism (leaf shutter cocked as film wind-on crank is turned).
This site has a pretty exhaustive run-down on the entire Mamiyaflex range and accessories. 


> That last camera is a beast! Bet it was beautiful unused but perhaps not quite practical enough to take long haul


They're also pretty rare, so you might not want to take it out with you in case it got dinged.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 13, 2009)

cybertect said:


> It might also be worth looking at the Bronica RF645. Compared with the GA645 it has the virtue of interchangeable lenses (albeit a limited selection) and it's cheaper (and a little more modern) than the Mamiya 7 and pretty compact, to boot.
> 
> I've heard it compared favourably to a Leica M6 by people who've used both.
> 
> ...



Can you compare a Leica M series camera to a medium format camera or are we talking about the handling qualities? Like it makes a good doorstop 

Is image quality that you are hinting at?  If so this is the way to go


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 13, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Can you compare a Leica M series camera?....



Good point.

<shows Cybertect a yellow card for cross formatting>

Anymore of that & I'll get a 10x8 out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Can you compare a Leica M series camera to a medium format camera or are we talking about the handling qualities? Like it makes a good doorstop
> 
> Is image quality that you are hinting at?  If so this is the way to go



Yank rubbish. 

I prefer the British version (salutes Union flag and hums national anthem )


----------



## kerb (Jul 13, 2009)

Lot of information to digest. An exciting prospect of reseaching the cameras mentioned here. 

Certainly don't make cameras like they used to, do they?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> 15 frames per roll, better frame ratio for magazine layouts, faster, lighter & more ergonomic SLR cameras.
> 645 was pretty much the format of choice for fashion shooters for example.
> 
> SLR 6x7's are generally much more hefty beasts & range finders are, as a rule, pretty useless for fast compostion work like that, that needs razor sharp f.2.8 focus, etc.



but the whole point of using a 67 camera is that its double the quality of a 35mm camera where as a 645 is roughly just above a third better quality.

Ive shot on mamiya7's, rb67's and bronica etrsi 645 and there's definately a noticeable difference between the 67 frames and 645 frames once they've been drum scanned

personaly a mamiya7 would have it for with any 120 roll film camera, but but as a majority of the TLR's and 645 rangefinders that have been suggested the OP would probably be best off with a rangefinder 35mm camera....... especially as he's going travelling, 35mm is much easier to find than 120 in far off lands.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I prefer the British version (salutes Union flag and hums national anthem )



Is there a British version of the ultimate camera? 






The ultimate British medium format camera.






What happened to the British camera industry


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Is there a British version of the ultimate camera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we weren't very good i guess


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 14, 2009)

sim667 said:


> but the whole point of using a 67 camera is that its double the quality of a 35mm camera where as a 645 is roughly just above a third better quality.



Actually, a 645 frame is almost 3 times as large as a 35mm frame & a 6x7 frame, over 4 times as large. 

The whole point of using MF  - period, is to get better quality than 35mm. Once you are using MF it's a case of the best application of avalable tools for the purpose in hand.

A RZ67 isn't the most practical camera for swinging around hand held on a hot beach in Miami as a model runs out of the surf, just as a 'blad or a Mamiya 645 may not be the best choice for a windy 8 second exposure on top of a mountain, or a close up detail of a Rolex .

What is for sure is that the quality of all MF formats was (& still is) more than enough for the majority of commercial applications.


----------



## cybertect (Jul 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Can you compare a Leica M series camera to a medium format camera or are we talking about the handling qualities? Like it makes a good doorstop



* goes googling *

First hit for RF645 and Leica

http://photo.net/medium-format-photography-forum/00HMl9



> My RF645 has the visual effect of a polarized viewfinder. It darkens subjects yet increases contrast for easier focusing. Focusing through the viewfinder is much more pleasurable than the Leica M6 on bright days. This is one of the never mentioned outstanding features of the RF.


...



> Yes, those huge negatives next to miniature format trump any high dollar glass on 35mm. I have been shooting with the MP for most of the last 12 months but printed some recent negatives from the RF. Wow, FP-4 in Rodinal 1:75. It will be hard to go back using the MP if one can get the image on 120 film. The RF-645 imaging and ergonomics are outstanding.





Like I said, I'd seen them compared. My own MF experience is limited to a Lubitel 166 and a Yashica 124G so I'm in no position to comment directly myself <shrugs>



stowpirate said:


> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/org/cameras/images/speed-graphic4x5.jpg



Effing Sheldon Brown?! I've spent the best part of the last two weeks continually referring to his excellent bicycle bits info and now I discover he's got a huge Photography section to his site. I'm never going to get away from the man...


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Like I said, I'd seen them compared. My own MF experience is limited to a Lubitel 166 and a Yashica 124G so I'm in no position to comment directly myself <shrugs>



My Leica M2 does not in any way produce better images than my Lubitel 2. OK the photos have to be taken in ideal conditions to give that Lubitel a chance as it is only a plastic toy, albeit with a real quality glass coated three element lens. Also the mathematics on huge negative size make up for any slight deficiency in the optics.  

http://www.flickr.com/groups/lubitel166/

Just noticed that the Lubitel 166+ is a dual format camera taking 35mm as well. That is really cool for a toy and it takes standard Leica 40.5mm  filters.



sim667 said:


> we weren't very good i guess



Maybe it was 1960's style globalization with cheap labour in post war Western Germany and then third world slave labour in the far east including, Japan and Hong Kong. I can think of a few cameras that at least equaled if not exceeded the quality of German & Japanese products. Reid, W. Butcher & Co, Corfield, Ensign, Microcord & Microflex. Ok some are loose copies of German products but there are some real innovations as well.






I really like the simplicity of  this 127 German medium format Foth


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Actually, a 645 frame is almost 3 times as large as a 35mm frame & a 6x7 frame, over 4 times as large.



I dont think thats right


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?filmformats.html~mainFrame


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> http://www.photoethnography.com/ClassicCameras/index-frameset.html?filmformats.html~mainFrame



Interesting link 

6x9cm is the way to go, I used a folding 1920's Voightlander 6x9cm a few years back which produced this slightly soft image.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3387/3213838882_3de2892538_o.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 14, 2009)

Amateur Photographer Article on Yashica TLR's 

http://www.tlr-cameras.com/Japanese/Yashica Article.html


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2009)

My Mamiya C330 lenses are going mouldy. :bwaaaaaaaaaaaah: 


frkkn Cornwall.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I dont think thats right



as the link provides...it is.

the print quality jump, away from 35mm, is an eye-opener also.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 15, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> as the link provides...it is.
> 
> the print quality jump, away from 35mm, is an eye-opener also.



Not albeit if you return to the digital versus film debate 

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1037&message=32256697
http://www.danharrisphotoart.com/35mm.html
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/shootout.shtml

Not sure how reliable this testing is? 

Here is an unscientific  film based comparison

http://www.porteous.net/test/35mmv66.html

I did a similar thing with a Lubitel 2  a few years back and found that the toy camera was really impressive. I cropped a 35mm sized frame out of the negative and printed it at A4 size and found it to be quite sharp. Also B&W hides a lot of defects - so a tad unscientific 

Maybe I should rescan the negative and do another comparison?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 15, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe I should rescan the negative and do another comparison?



don't do it for me... I know about _stuff_ already_already.


----------



## kerb (Jul 17, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've got a C2 and a pair of C33s, and have used them for the last 20 years. Lovely cameras, and lovely lenses. The C3xxx series cameras tend to be heavier than the C2xxx series, mainly because of the auto-cocking mechanism (leaf shutter cocked as film wind-on crank is turned).
> This site has a pretty exhaustive run-down on the entire Mamiyaflex range and accessories.



Nice 

This thread has thrown up some good ideas for MF. Didn't realise there were so many things to consider. 
That being said, this is definately the next stage I want to go with photography.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

Bumping here - I recently got a Fuji GS645S as mentioned on a previous page, and it's terrific - tough, compact, fairly light (I sometimes worry whether I've actually put the camera in the bag as it feels like there is nothing in it) and the rangefinder, in contrast to some reports I read, is really quite nice and bright. I've not had issues using it where there's enough light to see what you're focussing in the first place. The bull bar around the lens does make me feel a bit more secure.

The shutter sounds like an airgun admittedly.

I find that I really like 6x4.5 - you still get an awful lot of detail plus 1/3 more shots per roll.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 24, 2012)

Another undead thread is brought into the daylight.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Where do you get your film developed FM?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

Cid said:


> Where do you get your film developed FM?


I do the B&W myself, which is pretty much all of it.

I posted a thread about a place I was trying which does 120 colour dev only for £2.29 + VAT + postage, which seems good so far - http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/genie-imaging-photos2you-for-development.289873


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Basically wanted to break out the FM2 again for a while and, now MF hardware is affordable, thinking of trying that... The place I used to go to has closed down though, and I no longer have access to darkrooms for the prints, which makes me a bit cautious - half the fun was the er... physical photoshop aspect.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

Cid said:


> Basically wanted to break out the FM2 again for a while and, now MF hardware is affordable, thinking of trying that... The place I used to go to has closed down though, and I no longer have access to darkrooms for the prints, which makes me a bit cautious - half the fun was the er... physical photoshop aspect.


Well, for B&W, getting hold of the kit and chemicals doesn't seem to be an issue - I don't have a darkroom either, I just use a changing bag to put the film onto spools and into the Paterson tank. I then scan everything myself. I only really use colour on special occasions.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah right, you scan directly from film of course... 

Might try that actually - what kind of scanner do you use?

I really want to find/make a darkroom at some point, used to love them... Don't seem to be many you can rent, or they're bloody expensive.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

Cid said:


> Ah right, you scan directly from film of course...
> 
> Might try that actually - what kind of scanner do you use?
> 
> I really want to find/make a darkroom at some point, used to love them... Don't seem to be many you can rent, or they're bloody expensive.


Mine is a Canoscan 9000F, which was the cheapest one I found that did medium format. (As a bonus it will scan 12 35mm frames at a time as well due to the larger backlight - it's quite fast too, though the bundled software as usual is shit.)

I'd do prints myself but the whole darkroom thing just isn't going to happen in my flat.


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2012)

Come to think of it I've got my Epson V500 knocking about somewhere, should be capable (if I can find the bits for film).

Will definitely be giving this a go, never really got the hang of processing the film itself (this was mostly uni work, so I sent the film off rather than risk losing it), but I'm sure I can work it out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, for B&W, getting hold of the kit and chemicals doesn't seem to be an issue - I don't have a darkroom either, I just use a changing bag to put the film onto spools and into the Paterson tank. I then scan everything myself. I only really use colour on special occasions.


 
Good to see you testifying!!


----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2012)

check out this badboy my brother picked up in paris last year - the negatives are so big that you can just stick a polaroid back on it and snap away. lovely photos too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

Steal it from him.

BTW, if he paid anything less than 350 euros, he got a real bargain. Post-war Linhof Technikas are well worth the money and hold their value as well as Leicas (disgustingly expensive to get serviced or repaired like Leicas too!).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2012)

killer b said:


> check out this badboy my brother picked up in paris last year - the negatives are so big that you can just stick a polaroid back on it and snap away. lovely photos too.


 
Ooh la la! That is very special.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Good to see you testifying!!


Yeah, but it's spoiling me for digital now. It's like fountain pens and proper coffee - afterwards you can't put up with the stuff you thought was perfectly fine before


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, but it's spoiling me for digital now. It's like fountain pens and proper coffee - afterwards you can't put up with the stuff you thought was perfectly fine before


 
I'm still very much a "horses for courses" type of person. There are situations where digital is best, and situations where film (esp. MF film) has the edge, just as there are times when a ballpoint is a better option than an FP.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2012)

If anyone's interested in buying a medium format camera there are a lot listed here:

http://marketplace.theprintspace.co.uk/

Hasselblads, Mamiya C220, 67 and 645s, Bronica ETRS and SQ.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm currently looking at Kiev 60s  for no good reason tbh.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm currently looking at Kiev 60s  for no good reason tbh.


The only Russian camera listed there is a Lomo LC-A.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> The only Russian camera listed there is a Lomo LC-A.


Yeah, I was just saying in general. (I actually have an LC-A but the shutter sticks  )

There's one I have my eye on on eBay but I'm not sure how high I want to go on it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm currently looking at Kiev 60s  for no good reason tbh.


 
If you're ever tempted to buy one, I'll recommend either Hartblei or Arax, who buy Kiev 60s (and 88s etc) strip them down, replace the plastic bits with steel and various other optimising mods, and still sell them at a reasonable price, albeit more costly than an unfettled 60 straight from the Armoury factory.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> If anyone's interested in buying a medium format camera there are a lot listed here:
> 
> http://marketplace.theprintspace.co.uk/
> 
> Hasselblads, Mamiya C220, 67 and 645s, Bronica ETRS and SQ.


 
Hassies = beautiful but expensive, and glass costs even more.
Mamiya C2xx/3xx - heavy, but glass is reasonable.
Mamiya RB/RZ67 = heavy as fuck, but lovely glass.
Bronicas = nice cameras, affordable if 2nd or 3rd-hand, cheaper to get serviced than any of the others bar the Mamiya Cs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you're ever tempted to buy one, I'll recommend either Hartblei or Arax, who buy Kiev 60s (and 88s etc) strip them down, replace the plastic bits with steel and various other optimising mods, and still sell them at a reasonable price, albeit more costly than an unfettled 60 straight from the Armoury factory.


I was put off somewhat by the endless issues reported by people - even fans - though the prices from those Russian sites aren't at all bad really. I have perfectly serviceable MF cameras already so I'm just being greedy. Maybe at some point.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was put off somewhat by the endless issues reported by people - even fans - though the prices from those Russian sites aren't at all bad really. I have perfectly serviceable MF cameras already so I'm just being greedy. Maybe at some point.


 
The people at Hartblei would probably stab you in the eye if they heard you calling them "Russian", it's a Czech/Ukrainian company IIRC, and Kiev is pure Ukrainian. 
BTW, that's why people call Soviet era and/or Soviet era-designed cameras "FSU cameras": It doesn't offend the Ukrainians, Byelorussians and assorted others who manufactured about half of all the Sov-era cameras, and an even higher percentage of the lenses.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2012)

whoops! I should know better than that, it's worse than calling a Kiwi an Aussie.


----------

